# Failing diy causing me to resort to stinkies!!!



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

I have been doing diy for a couple of months now, most of my mixes tastes horrible or just bland like raw vg/pg....

Ive keep spending money on diy stuff, mixes not working out. I buy a couple of premium liquids to keep me going until i can tastes my mixes...

The problem is now, 
I cannot keep buying diy and joose as the cost is getting out of hand and i end up falling back to stinkies 

Can anyone please help me with some basic recipes so i dont resort to stinkies...

I Cut down from a box a day to like 2 a day, but when my joose tastes like garbage and i have no other joose, stinkies are my fall back and i hate it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/1/16)

Hey @Sickboy77 I don't DIY but there are tons of clone and ready to mix recipes on here that you can follow. I'm sure one of the many DIY gurus will step in and assess what the problem with your DIY results may be. Don't despair, there's no better platform to get you sorted. Hang in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (26/1/16)

Keep calm and ... I forget 

Hwsit buddy

DIY is supposed to be fun and I intend to help restore that in your life ! 

Let's start with something simple - please list what concentrates you have 

What premium juices (Flavour profiles) do you enjoy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

i second Shaun. if you give us a list of your concentrates we can try give you something vapable from what you already have... leave the lung pills alone.. we are here to help.
also as Shaun says if you give us some idea of the profiles you like it can help.
Think of us as your support group, or the tooth fairy, your choice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

Also go back to basics on your mixing technique... clean dedicated needles for each flavour bottle, clean mixing and storage containers.. dont double dip.. ever.
clean syringe for each new mix. never contaminate a flavourant by backwashing if you accidentally over draw.
simple things can ruin otherwise good mixes or flavourants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Howzit guys, thanks so much for all the replies.

Here is what I have in my kit bag:
Watermelon - Skyblue
Apple By TFA - Skyblue
Black Cherry - Skyblue
Boysenberry - Skyblue
Dairy Milk - Skyblue
DK Base - Skyblue
French Vanilla - Skyblue
Harvest Berry - Skyblue
Kiwi Double - Skyblue
Pina Colada - Skyblue
Pineapple - Skyblue
Red Liquorice - Skyblue
Spearmint - Skyblue
Strawberry (Ripe) - Skyblue
Vanilla custard - Skyblue
Vanilla Swirl - Skyblue
Whipped Cream - Skyblue
Smooth - Skyblue
Cinnamon danish - Skyblue
Lemon & lime - Skyblue
Sweet cream - Skyblue
Greek yogurt - Skyblue

Cinnamon Ceylon - Valley vapour
Coconut Extra - Valley Vapour
Cotton Candy - Valley vapour
Blueberry - Valley vapour
Koolada - Valley vapour
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - Valley vapour
Vanilla Custard v2 - Valley vapour

Been enjoying the following;

Pining juliet - wild wibery
Milk lab - frappe
Hazeworks - scream and sunset
Skyblue - creme criton
Skyblue - happy holidays


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (26/1/16)

To ease your mind, you are not alone. i have been DIYing for 6months now and can confirm i have jooses that are crap. but after some hard youtubing and research, i was able to make a few good ones. so good i will be beta testing some at the next vape meet. i am no pro at this but i assure you that it is possible. DIY or Die's vids on youtube are good and easy to learn from. the advice above is also key. any wrong move can make or break a joose. super easy and super joose recipe below:

3% banana TFA
1% Dulce de leche VapeOwave
2% hazelnut Flavorwest

i use a 60/40 VG PG mix, and 3mg strength PG Nic base.

this can be made with other brands dependant on where you buy from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

I have also yet to create a DIY that can be my ADV. I think it sounds easier than it is in practice, you just got to keep up with it. Also makes you understand why R150 for a local mix that tastes like the sweet nectar of the Gods is well worth it!


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Yea I know, R150 for a joose is not bad considering what goes into it.

One mix that I made seems to be getting better with each attempt

Tigers blood clone - 70/30
coco extra @ 1%
ripe @ 7%
watermelon @ 3%
pineapple @ 0.2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/1/16)

@Sickboy77 , ripe?



Sickboy77 said:


> Yea I know, R150 for a joose is not bad considering what goes into it.
> 
> One mix that I made seems to be getting better with each attempt
> 
> ...


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

zadiac said:


> @Sickboy77 , ripe?


strawberry ripe


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

@Sickboy77 ... When you leave them to steep, are you leaving them with the caps off? I only picked up on that little nugget last week, and up until then all my mixes were real harsh and quite dry. I'm hoping that steeping them uncapped will fix this, but haven't got to try the results yet.


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

I was bummed before about my mixes. 
Things I've learnt:
Use TFA smooth or TFA marshmallow at 3% or less to make your juice smoother and less harsh. 
Add 1% sour to fruits to make them taste fruitier. 
Add some sweetner.
There is no substitute for steeping. 
I'm currently enjoying 6%Cap vanilla bean ice cream with 6% TFA sweet strawberry and 2% TFA smooth .
Tastes like a strawberry milkshake with vanilla.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

ok will inbox you a few ideas to try, you dont have all needed for any of my complete recipes, but i have been doing this for long enough to be able to get you something vapable out of what you have, hope we get you back on track..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

just noticed that you only list the supplying local vendor, and not the manufacturer. may help if you can update that at some point. till then i will be making assumptions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (26/1/16)

Choose a flavour, make 10 variants (measuring and noting each one's composition very carefully), let steep for 2 weeks, taste all 10 variants for a few hours each, select the top 3. Make another batch of those 3 let steep for 2 weeks and hope the measuring and notes were accurate so that results are the same, choose the best. 

Rinse and repeat for the next flavour.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Stosta said:


> @Sickboy77 ... When you leave them to steep, are you leaving them with the caps off? I only picked up on that little nugget last week, and up until then all my mixes were real harsh and quite dry. I'm hoping that steeping them uncapped will fix this, but haven't got to try the results yet.


I let them air for a couple hours then close and put in dark place for a week or two. Check them and mostly taste, if not right i put away for another week


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

cam said:


> just noticed that you only list the supplying local vendor, and not the manufacturer. may help if you can update that at some point. till then i will be making assumptions.


I will update list asap


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I let them air for a couple hours then close and put in dark place for a week or two. Check them and mostly taste, if not right i put away for another week


As I said, none of my mixes have finished steeping with this method yet, so maybe someone more experienced can vouch for this method. But atm I am leaving the caps off, and every day just squeezing out the air and "refreshing" it.


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I let them air for a couple hours then close and put in dark place for a week or two. Check them and mostly taste, if not right i put away for another week


I shake them like a prostitute with parkinsons on a profitable night and then taste. 
Come back in a few hours and repeat.
I like tasting how flavours mature.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/16)

I failed at DIY for months and months.

The best thing I would suggest to any new DIY'ER to get you vaping DIY, is follow a few good recipes to the tee. Don't substitute anything.

Buy your concentrates according to what you need for those particular recipes.

If you look through the DIY section there's feedback on recipes other users have tried. So you can pick out the good ones.

It's extremely difficult to start and straight off the bat try to come up with your own stuff.

Buy a milk frother to shake your mix up. Let everything steep for two weeks. Give it a shake and open the bottle every few days just to let out the air on top out, and close it up after a few seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Yea I know, R150 for a joose is not bad considering what goes into it.
> 
> One mix that I made seems to be getting better with each attempt
> 
> ...



When you vape this mix what exactly about it don't you like? Is it Harsh? Is it not sweet enough? Is it too sweet?


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

try a few of these as a safe start. i have not tried any of the recipes below as they stand, but am pretty confident that you will get a vapable juice out of these.

cap harvest berry @ 4-7%
tpa french vanilla @ 2%
tpa strawberry ripe 1 - 3 %
tpa sweet cream 2,5%
tpa vanilla bean ice cream @ 3%

This shouldnt really need sweetening, but will be better with a few days steep
if its not sweet enough you can add 1-2 % cotton candy

should be a pretty mellow smooth berry vape.

really need to know which blueberry that is... they vary in strength and profile massively from one manufacturer to another.

try tpa cinnamon danish - 3 - 5%(dont go too heavy too fast here)
sweet cream 2%
blueberry use below as a guide depending on your brand
tpa 6-8%
Fa 0.75 - 2%
cap 6 - 9%
tpa vanilla swirl 2,5
fa cinnamon cylon 0.5%

Will need time to steep.. 4 days plus
should be quite a safe mix


vanilla bean ice cream 5%
vanilla custard 5
coconut extra 1,5%

this will give you a mellow custard. try it alone first, afterwards you can try adding strawberry ripe 6%
or a berry etc.

the above should give you a start.. keep notes work clean and once you have a few standbys you can expand your range.. i am sure you will not be sure of help here.

good luck stay strong

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> When you vape this mix what exactly about it don't you like? Is it Harsh? Is it not sweet enough? Is it too sweet?


Not sweet enough and has almost a grainy feel in my mouth


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Thanks


cam said:


> try a few of these as a safe start. i have not tried any of the recipes below as they stand, but am pretty confident that you will get a vapable juice out of these.
> 
> cap harvest berry @ 4-7%
> tpa french vanilla @ 2%
> ...


Thanks bud, will give them a go and see.
Here is an updated list of my flavours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Not sweet enough and has almost a grainy feel in my mouth


Try reducing the Coconut or removing it completely. You can add Vannilla Swirl or Vanilla bean ice cream to smooth out the mix and give it a nice mouth feel. This is my suggestion going on the flavours you have on the list, and what I would do myself so only my personal opinion. The Vanilla will ad a little sweet taste if you let it steep but if you want it even sweeter add some Cotton Candy, but not too much as it will increase the "grainy scratchy taste" Let me know how it works out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/1/16)

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/

I havent been successful at making my own yet but I'm hoping this site will help me. 



So you create a flavor stash (basically list of what you have) then you can filter recipes others have tried using the flavors you have, sort my rating using the arrow next to the rating column and hopefully your/we are away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Try reducing the Coconut or removing it completely. You can add Vannilla Swirl or Vanilla bean ice cream to smooth out the mix and give it a nice mouth feel. This is my suggestion going on the flavours you have on the list, and what I would do myself so only my personal opinion. The Vanilla will ad a little sweet taste if you let it steep but if you want it even sweeter add some Cotton Candy, but not too much as it will increase the "grainy scratchy taste" Let me know how it works out!


Thanks @Rooigevaar, will give this a try and see. Also just ordered som em and marshmellow from @skyblue


----------



## VapeSnow (26/1/16)

Ripe strawberry 4%
Blueberry 3%
Yogurt 5%
Ice cream 1%
1,5 Cotton candy

Enjoy its a awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Ripe strawberry 4%
> Blueberry 3%
> Yogurt 5%
> Ice cream 1%
> ...


As soon as my other flavours arrive i will give this a go

Steep tome?


----------



## VapeSnow (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> As soon as my other flavours arrive i will give this a go
> 
> Steep tome?


But you have all of the ingredients?

Let it steep for three days.


----------



## Silver (26/1/16)

Hi @Sickboy77 

Hang in there - you are doing well so far! Dont give up hope

I cant advise you on proper DIY, but will just try help by giving you an idea you could use in the meantime until you make some great vapable DIY mixes of your own:

Buy a ready made local juice that you like - but get it in 18mg. Then just add a PG/VG mix to get the nic strength down to your liking - say 9mg. Then you will have roughly halved the price of the juice. If the original flavour is strong enough, the final mix should be fine. It may have less flavour but it should be able to carry you until you figure out your DIY.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I have been doing diy for a couple of months now, most of my mixes tastes horrible or just bland like raw vg/pg....
> 
> Ive keep spending money on diy stuff, mixes not working out. I buy a couple of premium liquids to keep me going until i can tastes my mixes...
> 
> ...



Hey There!

When it comes to DIY You must not rush the whole experience! I for one have been doing it for almost 1 year and i still have so much to learn but i am super passionate about it! Also i dont recommend doing diy if your a new vaper and still have not kicked the habit! However if you are persistent and want to continue down the Only vaping DIY path then you have to accept that you will be making kuk juice as its a massive learning curve and one of the best things to doing DIY is experience. I would recommend to start off with some basic recipes that are on the forum and build up from there! Also if you can try and skype, call or msg some of the pro DIYers out there and ask them as many questions as possible! I would be happy to help also so dont be shy to ask! Dont give up and dont go back to stinkies!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey There!
> 
> When it comes to DIY You must not rush the whole experience! I for one have been doing it for almost 1 year and i still have so much to learn but i am super passionate about it! Also i dont recommend doing diy if your a new vaper and still have not kicked the habit! However if you are persistent and want to continue down the Only vaping DIY path then you have to accept that you will be making kuk juice as its a massive learning curve and one of the best things to doing DIY is experience. I would recommend to start off with some basic recipes that are on the forum and build up from there! Also if you can try and skype, call or msg some of the pro DIYers out there and ask them as many questions as possible! I would be happy to help also so dont be shy to ask! Dont give up and dont go back to stinkies!!


Thanks @Paulie, i will not give up diy. Just becomes frustating, really pushing myself away from stinkies. To be honest its not really that hard for me anymore, but mishaps do happen and i will get it under control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> But you have all of the ingredients?
> 
> Let it steep for three days.


Waiting for the below:
Yogurt
Sweet cream
Lemon&lime
Em
Cinnamon danish

All arriving from skyblue tomoz


----------



## Power Vapes SA (26/1/16)

A Nice Basic Custard Recipe for you:

CAP - Vanilla Custard (V2) 4%
TFA - Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 2%
CAP - French Vanilla 1%
TFA - Graham Cracker (Clear) 1%
TPA - Coconut Extra 1%

It needs a good week in a dark cupboard but its lovely once steeped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/1/16)

If it makes you feel better @Sickboy77, I totally failed at DIY after also spending considerable time and money. Now I only buy juices (local if at all possible) and I am content. From time to time as I read through all the DIY threads and have the opportunity to taste some winners from the DIY fundies, I have to slap myself to resist the temptation to try again.

I totally agree with @Paulie - do not go the DIY route whilst you are still in the process of kicking the stinky habit.

@rogue zombie's advice above also sounds sound to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I been smoking for about 25 years now, tried kicking the habit before vaping and failed everytime. Now that i am vaping, it is alot easier to do, but sometimes i get sucked back to stinkies. I will keep on going the diy until i get it right. Will stop the stinkies very very soon



@Sickboy77 I struggled to quit smoking for quite some time, I found an app called KWIT available on the google play store to be quite motivating and helpful in the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Thanks for all support and motivation guys, will not have another stinkie!!! Kuk mixes or not, all ur advice is noted and I WILL GET THIS DIY UNDER CONTROL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/1/16)

Thanks for all support and motivation guys, will not have another stinkie!!!! Kuk mixes or not, at the end it will all be worth while. 

Here is my motivation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/1/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Waiting for the below:
> Yogurt
> Sweet cream
> Lemon&lime
> ...


Be careful with Lemon Lime. It has some vitamin in it that makes it burn easily, which will stuff your juice up.

I've read you can counter it with 0.5 - 1% EM.

But I was put off the flavour, so I haven't tried.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (26/1/16)

tfa lemon lime is indeed a dangerous flavourant. second what r z said above..


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/1/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Ripe strawberry 4%
> Blueberry 3%
> Yogurt 5%
> Ice cream 1%
> ...


Just made a batch of this, will give it a go on friday and let u know how it came out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/1/16)

cam said:


> try a few of these as a safe start. i have not tried any of the recipes below as they stand, but am pretty confident that you will get a vapable juice out of these.
> 
> cap harvest berry @ 4-7%
> tpa french vanilla @ 2%
> ...


 Just mixed up a batch of the danish one i told me about. will leave it till next week and try it out and give u feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (27/1/16)

I would suggest making small(3ml) at recommended % of each flavor on there own and let them steep, so you have an idea what they taste like before you mix them with other flavors.That way you can avoid any nasty surprises down the line. You don't have to use nicotine in those testers to save on cost. Finding the correct balance when making a juice can take a few attempts and a juice can go from being rubbish to adv with a few tweaks in the %. It is hard enough finding your adv with the thousands of juices on the marked so don't give up.


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/1/16)

Thanks for the advice, will give it a try


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/16)

Hi peeps sorry to raid this thread.
But I wanted to find out.
I wanna start diy and I see skyblue has a beginner kit. Is the kit worth the cash and where else can I find juice?
I don't even know what I need to get to start diy but I'm just scouting and learning for now.
Thanks fellow vapers


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi peeps sorry to raid this thread.
> But I wanted to find out.
> I wanna start diy and I see skyblue has a beginner kit. Is the kit worth the cash and where else can I find juice?
> I don't even know what I need to get to start diy but I'm just scouting and learning for now.
> Thanks fellow vapers


Many helpful threads in this forum. Check them out.
EDIT: This thread gives you all the best links, check @zadiac's post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/were-do-i-get-ingredients.t18971/


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/1/16)

cam said:


> try a few of these as a safe start. i have not tried any of the recipes below as they stand, but am pretty confident that you will get a vapable juice out of these.
> 
> cap harvest berry @ 4-7%
> tpa french vanilla @ 2%
> ...


try tpa cinnamon danish - 3 - 5%(dont go too heavy too fast here)
sweet cream 2%
blueberry use below as a guide depending on your brand
tpa 6-8%
Fa 0.75 - 2%
cap 6 - 9%
tpa vanilla swirl 2,5
fa cinnamon cylon 0.5%

Gave this a try after 1 day steep and i must say very very NICE!!!! 
Will let it steep now till next week and give it a go again.
Thanks so much, finally got some confedence now to move forward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cam (28/1/16)

very glad to read, that was untested, and just off the top of my head, so now you can start to tweak it and advance the recipe till it really is a complete juice and something you can mix in large quantity as a standby.
as a tip for moving forward try make single flavour small batches of any new flavourant you get and try them on a dripper to get an understanding of each one. strength, profile etc. it all helps move you towards better future mixes


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/1/16)

cam said:


> very glad to read, that was untested, and just off the top of my head, so now you can start to tweak it and advance the recipe till it really is a complete juice and something you can mix in large quantity as a standby.
> as a tip for moving forward try make single flavour small batches of any new flavourant you get and try them on a dripper to get an understanding of each one. strength, profile etc. it all helps move you towards better future mixes


Thanks again, will give that a go


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Try reducing the Coconut or removing it completely. You can add Vannilla Swirl or Vanilla bean ice cream to smooth out the mix and give it a nice mouth feel. This is my suggestion going on the flavours you have on the list, and what I would do myself so only my personal opinion. The Vanilla will ad a little sweet taste if you let it steep but if you want it even sweeter add some Cotton Candy, but not too much as it will increase the "grainy scratchy taste" Let me know how it works out!


Going to mix this up in the morning, will give some feedback once steeped and tested


----------



## Taran (31/1/16)

Stosta said:


> @Sickboy77 ... When you leave them to steep, are you leaving them with the caps off? I only picked up on that little nugget last week, and up until then all my mixes were real harsh and quite dry. I'm hoping that steeping them uncapped will fix this, but haven't got to try the results yet.


what i usually do is leave the lid open for around 12 hours, and then i close it give it a good shake and then leave it for a few days from there


----------



## Nailedit77 (31/1/16)

I been trying the streething method from rip trippers, seems to be working better than what i been doing. Got a couple really good mixes from the guys here on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zahz (14/2/16)

What's the best DIY recipe for a strawberry milk or strawberry yoghurt flavour? Or anything along those lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (15/2/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Ripe strawberry 4%
> Blueberry 3%
> Yogurt 5%
> Ice cream 1%
> ...


How long do you steep it for? I really want to try this, thanks for the share


----------

